# Six toed banty chick ?



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a little white chick that I purchased with my other chicks this year . It looked so funny and cute I had to buy it . It was the only one in the assorted bantams that has a blue/gray beak and feet . I picked him up tonight and realized it has 6 toes on both feet ! Two on each feet look connected kind of funny but they all have nails . Anyone know what it might be ?


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some pics


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It looks like a silky.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I got one from TSC that was the same, with only 5 toes on each foot. It is a silkie. Ours is over 4 weeks old. The wife named it Za Za, we hope it is a hen.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup! Likely a Silkie. Good luck with that.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

yup i say silkie too
if it's a girl she will be glad to set on some eggs for you if you wish
they do however take a while to start to lay but once they start they are no too bad

good luck
piglett


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, you got a silkie!! My favorites! When they are bred too closely together, they come out with extra toes...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the rest. Silkie. Although there suppose to have 5 toes, hatchery chicks (and feed store) tend to have some differences. Very cute.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

mriker03 said:


> Here are some pics


Very cute it looks like a silkie, I have several is the skin black?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Silkie!! Lucky.


----------



## mriker03 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes the skin is black and I actually have 2 of them the second one has 5 toes ! I've had chickens for awhile now and I've even incubated and hatched my own but I've never had silkies before . Guess I better get to reading up on them


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

mriker03 said:


> Yes the skin is black and I actually have 2 of them the second one has 5 toes ! I've had chickens for awhile now and I've even incubated and hatched my own but I've never had silkies before . Guess I better get to reading up on them


 they love to brood eggs , i think they would hatch out goose eggs if that is what you wanted them to do for you


----------

